# Moss Mix Trial



## onefstsnake

Well I recieved a small bag of moss mix from Dart Frog Depot and decided to try it out tonight.

I dumped the mix into a small container and filled it with water. I stirred it up with a plastic spoon until it seemed mixed well. 

I tried applying it a few ways. One was spooning it onto my background and the other was pouring it onto an EpiWeb branch. Both methods work pretty well but the pouring method was definately the way to go on the EpiWeb.

Note- The mix I poured on the EpiWeb was ~ 3 parts water to 1 part moss mix. The water flowed though the EpiWeb leaving an even coat of moss mix.

The mix I spooned onto the background was ~ 1 part water to 1 part moss mix. And my background has a drip wall running on it constantly cirrculating water.

Anyways here are the pics.

Mixing the Moss Mix with water









The bald areas I want to cover









After Spooning on the mix, You can also see where I poured it onto the EpiWeb Branch.


















Ill post more pics once I get some growth.


----------



## rollei

Cool! good luck I always wondered how this product turns out.


----------



## fleshfrombone

How do you sub to a thread? I really want to see how this stuff turns out for you.


----------



## ChrisK

Thread Tools, menu underneath the Search menu


----------



## james67

fleshfrombone said:


> How do you sub to a thread? I really want to see how this stuff turns out for you.


you did when you posted.  

at least that is an option that i have selected.

james


----------



## fleshfrombone

AHA! Thanks guys, I was afraid you'd hear the gears in my head turn and start smoking


----------



## stitchb

I can't wait to see the results! Im planning on purchasing some moss mix but first i think im going to try and incorperate a drip system into my viv-keep us posted!


----------



## onefstsnake

No growth yet. But my glass tops need cleaning. 
All of the mix is staying pretty wet, maybe too wet.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Ken,

I will ask Mikael how long the growth takes to get started....in the meantime keep giving it lots of light! I believe he told me his "drip wall" is set to run for a few minutes every 6-8 hours or so. So it doesn't stay running underwater constantly. I know Riccia likes constant moisture but we will have to see for these mosses.

Thanks for posting this thread!


----------



## UmbraSprite

*(method update from manufacturer)*

Here is some more input from the source of the Moss Mix.

"You usually see the first sign of moss plantlets after 2-3 weeks. But this is much depending on temperature, light and degree of humidity.
Our recommendation of light is around 1000 FC (foot candles). Under 650 FC the moss will not grow.

Initially we set the pump to run a bit more often than when the mosses have established. Normally about 6-8 times a day in 5 minutes intervals. The best way is to time the system so that the moss never dries out completely and is not to wet either.

The pump is running 5 - 6 times a day for about 5 minutes when the mosses are established. But this may need to be adjusted according the the air temperature and humidity."

As I mentioned completely dry is not good. You can see the light plays a serious role. Even though it seems "darker" in the forests you have to remember indirect sunlight is still many times more intense than direct lighting provided in our vivs.


----------



## revolution

Has anyone been getting good results with the moss mix, and will there be any more available to purchase?


----------



## UmbraSprite

As was just posted above...it's too soon to tell and everyone has been experimenting with growing conditions.

I have another batch on order but it hasn't shipped from Sweden yet.


----------



## revolution

I would have known that if i would have looked at the dates of the posts. 
i was just pretty excited about this thread.


----------



## UmbraSprite

*Updated Grow In Photo's*

Updated Grow In Photo's:

03-27-2009









07-13-2009









PS. This is a customer's terrarium in Europe and does not belong to the manufacturer of EpiWeb


----------



## UmbraSprite

Here are the originals for comparison:











This is a completely different tank using the same mix:


----------



## HunterB

I kno this is still in the testing stages but can this be used on other surfaces? Namely, just plain glass or cork?
Must it be on a drip wall or can it be hand misted?
Have we found out what light it needs?

Sorry bout all the questions but I'm debating this mix...


----------



## UmbraSprite

Look back at post #10 for the growing conditions.

It would work on cork but glass would be difficult as it would have no way to attach. Drip wall isn't required but regular moisture is. Most tropical mosses will die if completely dried out.
I use misting in all of my current setups as setting up drip walls for all of my tanks is not an option.

Chris


----------



## onefstsnake

Im using 3 48" 54W T5HO Fixtures on this tank. So light isnt a problem.
Ill post some more pics tonight.


----------



## NickBoudin

Update PLZ?


----------



## hpglow

I bought some of this mix as well but I only put it a couple places in the viv. After about a month it has turned green. It seems to do best when spread on wood that is damp most of the time. Does ok spread on the coco multch that is glued to the back, and spread on dead spagnum. Does not do good on surfaces that have water running over them constantly. My viv is lit by 4 24" T5 HO lamps all 6500K.


----------



## eos

hpglow said:


> I bought some of this mix as well but I only put it a couple places in the viv. After about a month it has turned green. It seems to do best when spread on wood that is damp most of the time. Does ok spread on the coco multch that is glued to the back, and spread on dead spagnum. Does not do good on surfaces that have water running over them constantly. My viv is lit by 4 24" T5 HO lamps all 6500K.


Got any pics?


----------



## Energy

Does the mixture grow at all on the underside of the branch? I would hate to see the unfinished underside with no growth.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Energy said:


> Does the mixture grow at all on the underside of the branch? I would hate to see the unfinished underside with no growth.


Energy,

If you look at the earlier photo's you will notice it doesn't . The moss is going to grow toward the light of course. If you had lights on the bottom....

You notice how the branches were placed in the viv so that you wouldn't see the underside.

Chris


----------



## Energy

That is pretty much what I imagined. I'm wondering what the best way is to hide any exposed epiweb in that situation. Would covering the underside with the moss mixture possible spark any growth?


----------



## BBoyette

hmm..I think ill give it a try.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Or be creative....

There are other plants you could attach which would root in and grow either down or climb the epiweb.

CD


----------



## UmbraSprite

New batch of moss mix is in and on the site.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Can anyone comment on how much coverage (space wise) they are getting from 50/300 grams?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## BBoyette

Yes that would be very helpful, I plan to use this moss mix in the rest of my tanks I make. I gave up on foam backgrounds for awhile. Now I'm trying a new method that's safer for the frogs. The moss mix will be of great use for what I'm doing. Can't wait to get some along with a few epi branches.


----------



## brian

I'm using moss mix, and after 5 weeks or so, its beginning to green up a little.

Has anyone got good results so far ???


----------



## UmbraSprite

There haven't been any updates in a while...can you guys post the photo's of your results? Also how you applied it and to what surfaces?

Thanks!


----------



## BBoyette

I started using mines the day I picked it up from you, and im alreeady seeing little green specs. It could be that im using a very expensive light, but im not sure.


----------



## Dancing frogs

I'm curious how this might work with the old "buttermilk moss milkshake" method...mix it with diluted buttermilk instead of water in otherwords.
Also wondering if this stuff might grow on clay substrate.


----------



## brian

This is where i'm trying to grow it out ....

It gets good natural daylight all day, though in the pic it looks a bit dark.










Here you can see inside, i made a mix of natural peat, coco fiber and cork chips.










In this pic you can spot some green areas that are beginning to show some "live".










You really need to have patience with this .... 5 weeks or so and only a few green spots


----------



## UmbraSprite

I don't see why the buttermilk wouldn't work unless it changed the pH conditions which could affect these species. Are you looking for a thicker consistency? Substrate shouldn't matter since it grows fine on the EpiWeb again assuming no chemical interference. 

Chris


----------



## Dancing frogs

UmbraSprite said:


> I don't see why the buttermilk wouldn't work unless it changed the pH conditions which could affect these species. Are you looking for a thicker consistency? Substrate shouldn't matter since it grows fine on the EpiWeb again assuming no chemical interference.
> 
> Chris


Call me crazy (wouldn't be the first time) but, the reason I'd want to use buttermilk is to get the nice thick blooms of mold that comes with it...makes for real nice microfauna food/habitat.

I've experimented with tropical pillow moss from FL before with the buttermilk technique, and the results were pretty dismal for moss growth, but made for excellent springtail colonies.

The hope is if I were to try a combination of the moss mix and buttermilk, I'd have moss, and have boomin' springtails too.


----------



## fraser2009

i have been trying my own mix but i got lazy with it so it dried out i mixed all my mosses into a cup then mashe them with beer since i dont have a blender. i started misting again and its started to green up a bit .


----------



## markzilla25

anyone have any good results with this? I see the threads are pretty old.


----------



## Eric Walker

Yes i have it still growing, search post under my name, and look for the same title basicly. 

I just updated mine about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## oli

where can you buy this stuff from? i did the beer or buttermilk technique and it's taking many months for the moss to grow, i think it's the type of moss I used but it is just growing very slowly


----------



## Eric Walker

email chris. umbasprite a few posts up.


----------

